# Tyrian / G3 Distortion top end



## BigK (Feb 13, 2022)

I've built a few of these for friends and they love them but there is some sharp high end that doesn't play well with my ears to me. I love the tightness and aggressive mids just want to smooth the piercing high end it out a little

Any ideas on some mods to smooth out the top end a bit (like dropping the presence on an amp from 8 to 5 say) would upping the 100pf caps on the opamps to say 220 make a difference? next one I make I'm gonna socket it up an try some stuff but any pointer would be greatly appreciated.

cheers


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Feb 14, 2022)

Try increasing C17.  Go in 2x steps until you get close to the tone you want.  There is no clipping / distortion added after C17.


----------



## BoloTieBandit (Feb 22, 2022)

I find my Tyrian to be very dark and not have enough highs. I have to a) crank the volume on the pedal up or b) crank the treble knob up. From what I’ve seen this is similar to the real Revv G3 pedal. 

@BigK Did you make any mods to your pedal or is it stock?

I’d like to know if there is a way to make mine a bit brighter if anyone has any insight on what to change to achieve that


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Feb 22, 2022)

Seems like we have a Goldilocks thing going on here. "Mine's too dark."  "Mine's too bright."  

To increase the brightness, try removing C7 and see if that makes things bright enough.


----------



## BigK (Feb 28, 2022)

Sorry I've been away. I wouldn't say its a bright pedal in itself, its just has a very sharp, ice picky and fizzy top end like having the presence cranked on an amp through cheap pa speakers. That's what I want to try to tame as that seems to remain no matter where you set the treble control.

It doesn't help my ears are very sensitive to those frequencies either.

The G2 & G4 also suffers from this a little. The guys who I've built these for don't notice/mind it but it buggs me and gives me ear fatigue.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Feb 28, 2022)

My previous recommendation still stands.  I'm a little surprised that can't tone down the sharp top end sufficiently with the TREBLE control.  Which amp are you driving?


----------



## BigK (Mar 3, 2022)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> My previous recommendation still stands.  I'm a little surprised that can't tone down the sharp top end sufficiently with the TREBLE control.  Which amp are you driving?


If you simulate the tone stack the treble is a shelf so the icepick frequencies remain at the same level as the rest of the treble. Whereas I'm after more of a presence control to roll off the high end i.e a low pass filter so I can keep the 'happy' 3-4.5k treble bite but loose the Ice Pick. I have a couple of ideas I'm just waiting for the boards to come back into stock.

Main one being a 'Prescence' 10k trimpot in place of r22 using a trim it and a 2k2 1/8w resistor in series like the Friedman BE_OD/Smallbox designs have.

Amp wise I have a few different amps but primarily I use a Randall RM100 with the Blackface module which is a Fender Twin, but I also tried it into an EVH 5150III 50w, Peavey 3120 & a Framus Cobra (clean channel is a Fender Bassman Clone).


----------



## zgrav (Mar 3, 2022)

you could try some ear plugs to kill that ice-pick sound.


----------

